# Best roller cover?



## bobjax (Mar 19, 2014)

I am so frustrated reading the roller cover reviews. Seems that half the people say a roller is great; half say it's poor. Half say no lint; half say a lot of lint. All about the same roller.
Which is great for you?
Thanks


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

arroworthy microfiber 1/2 in


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

lately I have been using Purdy ultra finish covers and I love them:huh:


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

I have been using mostly microfiber lately and liking them. The other day I tried a Wooster Pro Doo-Z woven cover on my 18 " roller and really liked the way it spread, better than the 18" microfibers I've been using. 

One thing about microfibers is, outside of a couple cheap brands, they don't hardly shed at all. And they don't usually splatter.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Purdy White Dove has always been my standard roller cover. But as I've used the new microfibers, my impression is they're as good or better in some ways. The better quality finish I need and the more sheen the paint has, the more I will spend on the roller cover, and vice versa of course.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Apr 19, 2014)

You get what you pay for! Don't skimp on roller covers and brushes. Microfiber will give you a fine finish, but you sacrifice capacity - meaning it doesn't pick up as much paint as a roller cover with woven or knit fabrics. Woven fabrics for the most part are shed resistant and can be used with all sheens. Knit fabrics can shed slightly and should be used with lower sheens (flat, eggshell). Don't be afraid to invest $4 or $5 in a high quality roller cover - you'll notice the difference!


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

I can say in my limited DIY experience, the Purdy Golden Eagle left a lot of lint even after pre-washing/cleaning. I've been happy with the Purdy White Dove so far. 

I've only used the Purdy Colossus one time -- is it me or does it leave a different looking paint stiple?


----------



## bobjax (Mar 19, 2014)

Great information. I have 3 microfiber rollers I will try and a SW roller I am using.
What is an example of a knit fabric roller? I will be using flat paint. Bought 3 Shurline rollers today, based on one review, but will take them back.
I painter friend of mine says the only roller he will ever use is Purdy Colossus.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Apr 19, 2014)

Dave88LX said:


> I can say in my limited DIY experience, the Purdy Golden Eagle left a lot of lint even after pre-washing/cleaning. I've been happy with the Purdy White Dove so far.
> 
> I've only used the Purdy Colossus one time -- is it me or does it leave a different looking paint stiple?


Colossus is a "twisted yarn" fabric. It will pick up a lot of paint but it will not leave the smoothest finish.

Golden Eagle is a knit fabric and will have a tendency to shed. Used in a flat finish, most of the shedding goes unnoticed.

White Dove is a woven fabric and is shed resistant.

Wooster recently introduced a new series of FTP - For Today's Paints -roller covers. They are made with the latest roller cover fabric technology. Today's paints are so much different than those of five years ago. It really helps if you use applicators that are engineered for today's coatings.

As said previously, high quality applicators make a difference!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been happy with the Purdy Marathon a new roller sleeve from Purdy.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Apr 19, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> I've been happy with the Purdy Marathon a new roller sleeve from Purdy.


Gymschu - you're an Ohio guy - you should be using products that are manufactured in Ohio!! (Wooster!)


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Woven fabrics for the most part are shed resistant and can be used with all sheens. Knit fabrics can shed slightly and should be used with lower sheens (flat, eggshell).


I agree except I'd call anything higher than flat "high sheen" in this context. You can get away with things with flat paint that you can't get away with in eggshell or even matte. Eggshell is actually pretty shiny IMO, especially at angles, and I would use only my best roller cover.


----------



## VAProPainter (Jan 29, 2014)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Colossus is a "twisted yarn" fabric. It will pick up a lot of paint but it will not leave the smoothest finish.
> 
> Golden Eagle is a knit fabric and will have a tendency to shed. Used in a flat finish, most of the shedding goes unnoticed.
> 
> ...


The Super Fab FTP is awesome! I like the Super Fab for anything except for satin or semi-gloss. The way they are beveled is good for not leaving ridges.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Even bad roller covers can be made to perform a bit better with latex paint if you wash them with a bit of soap and water first.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Apr 19, 2014)

VAProPainter said:


> The Super Fab FTP is awesome! I like the Super Fab for anything except for satin or semi-gloss. The way they are beveled is good for not leaving ridges.


VAProPainter - 

You may want to try Super/Fab FTP with a Satin finish. Unlike the original Super/Fab, the new FTP is a shed resistant knit fabric. What that means is the Super/Fab FTP will pick up and release a lot of paint, but won't shed.

For Semi-gloss and higher sheens I would suggest Pro/Doo-Z FTP. Woven fabric that won't shed. Great finish!


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been using the arroworthy microfiber roller covers and they are awesome..


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

To ME....

Purdy White-Dove, or Wooster Pro-Dooz.
AWESOME lint-free covers!

Faron


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Gymschu said:


> I've been happy with the Purdy Marathon a new roller sleeve from Purdy.


I have a couple but haven't used them yet. I was a big fan of the microfiber but now my SW doesn't carry the micro anymore since the Marathon came out. How does this roller compare with the micro and the colossus.


----------



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

I've used the Purdy White dove and they are great! I was told from a friend that's an experienced painter that its a good idea to wash it and then wrap tape around the whole roller cover and then unravel it real quick. Any lint sticks to the tape and if you do it fast anything left over will fly off.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Apr 19, 2014)

Joshie said:


> I've used the Purdy White dove and they are great! I was told from a friend that's an experienced painter that its a good idea to wash it and then wrap tape around the whole roller cover and then unravel it real quick. Any lint sticks to the tape and if you do it fast anything left over will fly off.


Wrapping tape around a roller cover most likely will do more damage than good. Most roller cover fabrics are made up of various fibers of varying lengths and thicknesses. When you apply tape to these fibers you run the risk of damaging them or breaking them off when you remove the tape. To the untrained eye it is very difficult to see these different fibers. They are in there and they all serve a purpose in working together to produce the desired finish.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

^^^^^^^Agree with Brush&RollerGuy. That tape thing IS a bad idea. You actually loosen more fibers & your roller cover can shed MORE.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

It has always seemed silly to me to save a dollar on a roller cover, and then have to buy tape and spend time doing that. So I just bought woven covers and never tried it. Just one of those things I assumed would work, since everyone said to do it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

jeffnc said:


> It has always seemed silly to me to save a dollar on a roller cover, and then have to buy tape and spend time doing that. So I just bought woven covers and never tried it. Just one of those things I assumed would work, since everyone said to do it.


 
Now, THERE is a way to save time and $:laughing:


----------



## Joshie (Apr 1, 2014)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Wrapping tape around a roller cover most likely will do more damage than good. Most roller cover fabrics are made up of various fibers of varying lengths and thicknesses. When you apply tape to these fibers you run the risk of damaging them or breaking them off when you remove the tape. To the untrained eye it is very difficult to see these different fibers. They are in there and they all serve a purpose in working together to produce the desired finish.


Alright that seems more reasonable to not tape them! I'm gunna stop that now haha. Thanks!


----------



## bilug (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll stick with my well loved roller cover. It's probably a Purdy, I don't remember. This thing has put on tons of paint over the years and still going strong. Just got done with the dark color...now going above for the lighter color!


----------

